# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real, anapolon, nolvadex, proviron, clomen???

## kenn72

is this real??????????.......

----------


## kenn72

and this?????

----------


## kenn72

no 1, pls would be sure befor i take it..... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## kenn72

come on guys no 1................

----------

